
Show HN: HostedMetrics.com – InfluxDB to start, looking for beta clients - heliodor
Looking for beta clients.<p>If you have systems, processes, or scripts that need to be measured and monitored, this might just be the right thing for you. You&#x27;ll also get some personalized attention! I can help you figure out:<p>- how to instrument your code or scripts<p>- which tools and packages to use<p>- what to measure<p>- what dashboards to create<p>I built <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;HostedMetrics.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;HostedMetrics.com</a>. It provides hosted versions of popular metrics platforms, such as InfluxDB, Graphite, Akumuli, and more. First available service is InfluxDB.<p>Everything is designed to make your experience with metrics as hassle-free as possible. With many products, setting up can be difficult and takes time. Configuring is tedious and prone to mistakes, and some mistakes may not be obvious at first. It&#x27;s also easy to accidentally make your data lie to you. I&#x27;ve been there, and done it all!<p>With HostedMetrics.com, it&#x27;s easy to get your data in with a sensibly configured StatsD interface. There&#x27;s Grafana for dashboards, and alerts functionality too.<p>As a thank you, you&#x27;ll have the first 3 months free. Afterward, choose a plan and it will be 50% for one year.<p>If you&#x27;re on Heroku, even better! You&#x27;ll get extra love from me.<p>Email me: heliodor@ the domain I mentioned in the post. @hostedmetrics.com, that is.
======
z0mbie42
Hi, I found it really interesting, but I think you should reduce the number of
plans you are offering and eventually offer something like 3 plan, each with a
base and price/data capacity and an additional cost per data usage

~~~
karmakaze
It was also jarring to see the prices lised in descending order except
Enterprise which is where I expected. Perhaps A/B test it if you plan to keep
it such.

~~~
heliodor
Hah, interesting point. Research says to use descending order. Look up
"anchoring". It's been researched a lot by a lot of people. At the end of the
day, "jarring" doesn't matter. Does it convert better is the only measure.

~~~
karmakaze
Agreed, conversion matters most. What is your conversion of the first two
listed plans? Let's say it's 1/50 then 98% of the time, they're irrelevant and
may reduce that 98% fraction may go higher and more than make up for any
reduction in the conversion of the first two. I see anchoring as a way of
planting a thought that can be executed without much more thought. By
presenting two data points that are not executable for a majority of would be
buyers, additional data needs to be contemplated which defeats the purpose of
anchoring. A much more common way of anchoring is to show the prices small to
large, left to right, but anchor on one of the middle ones by making it larger
and taller so it enters the visitors mind first. I suspect some of the many
who use this format has A/B tested it with their audience.

Seeing something 'jarring' or unexpected triggered a 'what's going on here'
response which made me somewhat cautious of what's being offered. The play
being extracting the most from the customer rather than delivering the most
value like a pushy salesman. In the end sentiments matter less than
conversion, but experimenting to see what improves conversion is often
dramatically worthwhile. If you've already done so, I'm surprised why this
form doesn't show up anywhere else I can recall.

